# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  D. leuc eggs

## JBear

After a long time of watching courtship behaviour and hearing the calls, my mom has a clutch of eggs. They laid them in the leaf litter beside the water. What is the best course of action? Should she leave them be, or take them out as she does her tinc eggs? She says they look whitish and may be an infertile clutch. I am hoping they are good! Any advice is welcome!

Thanks!

JBear

----------


## JBear

I wanted to add that she has since described the eggs as looking like marbled gray and black. I also wanted to say that I know removal of eggs is completely a personal preference(at least with this species), but was wondering what method generally yields the most healthy offspring? Also, being that Leucs are smaller than Tincs, will they NEED springtails at first, or will they be able to feed on D. melanogaster FF? Thanks for all the help!

JBear

----------


## JBear

Here is a pic I took of one of her adults!

JBear

----------

